# Greatest actors of all time?



## Inderjit S (Sep 23, 2006)

Who do you think is the greatest actor of all time? (male) My vote would go to Marlon Brando, mainly for his work in the 50's (Viva Zapata, Steetcar Named Desire, The Wild One and of course On the Waterfront) and of course his roles in Last Tango in Paris and The Godfather, as well as the way he revolutionized acting...perhaps the poll should read best american and british actors of all time...also missed out a lot of people; Paul Muni, Charlie Chaplin, Sean Penn, Edward Norton, Clark Gable, John Cazale, Christian Bale, Harrison Ford, Peter Sellers, George C. Scott, Henry Fonda (!), Peter O'Toole, 
Anthony Quinn, Orson Welles, Harvey Kietel, Chris Walken, Brad Pitt...all of whom should be on that poll...esp. Henry Fonda! can someone take off Robert Mitchum for Henry Fonda, Tom Hanks for Peter Sellers and Edward G. Robinson for Charlie Chaplin? Of the others, Sean Penn, Anthony Quinn and John Cazale most deserve to be there.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, where's Pauly Shore?  

I added all of the extras you've listed, and if anyone else wishes to vote for someone who is not up there, you can contact one of the mods and we will add that option.

I also took the liberty of adding Jeremy Irons.  

I'm not well acquainted with the older generation of actors, so of the ones I know (i.e. have seen them in at least a couple of films), my favorites (not equal to best necessarily):

Kevin Spacey
Anthony Hopkins
Johnny Depp
Morgan Freeman
Clint Eastwood
Edward Norton
Jeremy Irons


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Sep 23, 2006)

I voted for Jimmy Stewart, but I'll add the caveat that he only reached his true potential when working for Alfred Hitchcock. He is simply brilliant in _Rear Window_ and _Vertigo_ - in my opinion, his acting in those two movies is about the best by anyone, ever.


----------

